# My pony.



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Cute. You're too tall to be riding him but he's cute. I'm from AACO Maryland by the way 8)


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Cute. You're too tall to be riding him but he's cute. I'm from AACO Maryland by the way 8)


There are 3 different people riding him in these pictures. Lol. Also, I knew when I bought him that I SHOULD buy something bigger, but oh well, I love him to death. 

Anyway, do you think the blonde girl looks too big on him (wearing the white sweatshirt & he has the dark purple saddle pad on)? If I do sell him, I am hoping that she is the one who ends up with him. I think she fits on him pretty well right now, but will definitely outgrow him within the next year or two.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

How tall is he?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

The person jumping with the purple helmet is way too tall to be riding him. The blonde is about on the verge of being too tall but not there yet.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

AngelGurl said:


> How tall is he?


13 hh.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> The person jumping with the purple helmet is way too tall to be riding him. The blonde is about on the verge of being too tall but not there yet.


The girl with the purple helmet is a lesson student that should have never ridden him to begin with. But, I won't get into that.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

I wanted criticism on the *pony*, not the *riders*. =] 

BTW, I'm the one w/ the black & pink stars helmet & the show clothes. I know I should have at least a large pony/small horse, but I love him to death and would rather have him. =] What he really needs is a child that can actually ride - we don't have many of those in my area that are looking for a pony.


----------



## Just Jump It (Jan 13, 2008)

He is a cute little guy. 

I really applaud him. He is giving great effort over these fences even though most of the riders are giving him no release or freedom at all. You are the one rider who is giving him his head. 

I know you didn't want a rider critique, but its unfair to judge him when his jumping form is being inhibited in most of the pics by his rider. He has lots of scope and bascule and really cracks his back. But hes actualy being punished for doing this by his riders restrictive hand. He has so much potential and is really trying his heart out. 

Why are these other folks riding him? Is he your horse? Just curious!


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

Just Jump It said:


> He is a cute little guy.
> 
> I really applaud him. He is giving great effort over these fences even though most of the riders are giving him no release or freedom at all. You are the one rider who is giving him his head.
> 
> ...


Well, he was used in lessons to have him ridden more because I totaled my car and couldn't make it out to the farm as often. I have taken him out of lessons because he's better off not being ridden by people who really can't ride. :?

The blonde girl may not release, but other than that she is a really good little rider and one of the only people that can ride Matty well. 

I am having others ride him because I am pregnant & not allowed to jump. Well, soon I am going to stop riding at all, so I need other people who can ride for me. And yes, he is mine. He is up for sale, but I am trying to lease him out to one or two girls at my farm and not sell him. 

Thank you! =]


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

If you could get us some pictures of him squared up without streching his neck out like he is that would be helpful.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

is it just me or does this pony look different in each picture? I'm confused....maybe it's me working for too long..but to me they honestly look like different horses...anyone see that also?


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

no it's the same pony, just wondering why you have gone from a loose ring snaffle to a full check snaffle and then to phelem?.

as for the pony!! it would be nice to see a little bit more mussel in it's neck, he also seems to be a little too straight legged but he's cute!!! 

as for the ponies hight verus riders hight and age and ridding ability, it's what the ridder feels safe with..(ok so he's a little small but not far to fall off of) speaking of WHY ARE YOU STILL RIDDING IF YOUR PREGNANT??


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> no it's the same pony, just wondering why you have gone from a loose ring snaffle to a full check snaffle and then to phelem?.
> 
> as for the pony!! it would be nice to see a little bit more mussel in it's neck, he also seems to be a little too straight legged but he's cute!!!
> 
> as for the ponies hight verus riders hight and age and ridding ability, it's what the ridder feels safe with..(ok so he's a little small but not far to fall off of) speaking of WHY ARE YOU STILL RIDDING IF YOUR PREGNANT??


About the bits, I have no idea. Just me being stupid. But now he goes in a pelham for jumping and a full cheek french link for dressage. I could ride him in a french link all the time, but I feel more comfortable putting other people on him with the pelham. 

And I hear enough about me still riding from my family. So, I am not going to justify it (even though there really is no good justification) just to keep on arguing about it. 

Thanks. =]


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the pix won't come up for me so i can't see them, think it's this computer but gosh... are you that huge? is the pony that small! I'm imagining this tiny little fat pony with little bitty legs and a big long rider with roller skates on the ground!!!!! LOL.......


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> is it just me or does this pony look different in each picture? I'm confused....maybe it's me working for too long..but to me they honestly look like different horses...anyone see that also?


I thought that too, but it was late when i was looking and i was sleepy :lol: :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Amanda... Nice looking pony you have! I really like him and I love the fact that he will still preform reguardless of who is on him!!!!!!! Sounds and looks like that pony of yours has a ton of heart! I'm not good at critique because I don't care that much. Ther is so much more to a horse than "perfection" IMO. I would pay more for an ugly horse with a heart than I would for a beauty with attitude. Not that your pony is ugly...Its actually really cute!!

Nice head, I like its neck and overall to my eye I like the fact of how much attention she/he (sorry?) is giving you. Seems like a good all around pony that anyone would be lucky to own. 

BTW- Congrats on the bun in the oven! :wink:


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> the pix won't come up for me so i can't see them, think it's this computer but gosh... are you that huge? is the pony that small! I'm imagining this tiny little fat pony with little bitty legs and a big long rider with roller skates on the ground!!!!! LOL.......


haha. he's 13 hands and the riders range from 4'11" to probably 5'5" Lol. None of the riders are THAT big on him in my opinion. 

I am 5'2" and don't look bad on him, but my friend is like 5'4" or 5'5" and looked better on him than I did. Weird. Lol.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Hey Amanda... Nice looking pony you have! I really like him and I love the fact that he will still preform reguardless of who is on him!!!!!!! Sounds and looks like that pony of yours has a ton of heart! I'm not good at critique because I don't care that much. Ther is so much more to a horse than "perfection" IMO. I would pay more for an ugly horse with a heart than I would for a beauty with attitude. Not that your pony is ugly...Its actually really cute!!
> 
> Nice head, I like its neck and overall to my eye I like the fact of how much attention she/he (sorry?) is giving you. Seems like a good all around pony that anyone would be lucky to own.
> 
> BTW- Congrats on the bun in the oven! :wink:


Thank you. =]

oh..it is a gelding. lol. everyone thinks he's a mare though because he wears pink & purple and his name Matty. Lol.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

hey i rode up to 8 months pregnant..  i heard it alot too


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> hey i rode up to 8 months pregnant..  i heard it alot too


The owner of my farm rode until 3 days before she went into labor! In hindsight, she says it probably wasn't very smart, but everything was fine. Lol. 

I probably won't ride for too much longer, because you never know what can happen. Plus I don't have too much pony to hold onto if something did happen. Lol.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is realllly cuteee.  I agree that they are too big to ride him but to each their own!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i didn't ride while being pregnant for either charlie or jacob, read a horrable story about a woman misscarring after falling off a horse. depends on how you feel about your body


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> i didn't ride while being pregnant for either charlie or jacob, read a horrable story about a woman misscarring after falling off a horse. depends on how you feel about your body


Yeah it's scary. That's why I typically just watch other people ride him. As much as I do trust him, anything can happen. So I hardly ride anymore and will probably stop as soon as I find someone to lease him.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

> they are too big to ride him


This is quoted from another thread.  




jazzyrider said:


> firstly i want to say unless you are 10ft and weigh 300lbs trying to ride a 13hh pony, you arent too big. my 6'4" husband rode a 13.2hh once and while he looked a little goofy it wasnt as though he couldnt or shouldnt have ridden him. i think too many people focus on the size looking weird rather than whether or not the horse is actually able to carry the weight. theres my rant  but having said that there are obviously limitations to what a person can ride.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I like this pony. His head is nicely shaped and a good size however the neck is a bit long. Nothing bad, just a bit longer than to my liking. Legs look good and he's refined through his midsection which gives him that "show pony" look that alot of people want. He's got excellent looking hooves compared to most i've seen here, I'm happy to say that. Overall he's nice and I don't see why you won't have an offer on the table for him soon.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Amanda7289 said:


> > they are too big to ride him
> 
> 
> This is quoted from another thread.
> ...


Jazzyrider is 100% incorrect with this statement. This shows how uneducated in horses some people can be. :roll:


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Amanda7289 said:
> 
> 
> > > they are too big to ride him
> ...


Well, I wouldn't put anyone over 5'6" on my pony tbh. Can't it throw the pony off balance, even if the rider is light? I don't know. 
I don't think that I am _that_ big on him, but I agree the right size for me is at least 14 hands. And the ideal sized rider for him is, well, smaller than the people riding him now. :lol: Though I think that the girl in the white sweatshirt looks good on him atm.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> I like this pony. His head is nicely shaped and a good size however the neck is a bit long. Nothing bad, just a bit longer than to my liking. Legs look good and he's refined through his midsection which gives him that "show pony" look that alot of people want. He's got excellent looking hooves compared to most i've seen here, I'm happy to say that. Overall he's nice and I don't see why you won't have an offer on the table for him soon.


 Thank you. I am not sure what exactly welsh ponies are supposed to look like conformation-wise. =/ I think most of them do have necks on the shorter side, but then you don't have anything to hang onto. Lol. 

I have been worrying about his feet since I took his shoes off almost a year ago. It took them a few months to get completely used to it and to stop getting chips. Those first few months I probably really annoyed the farrier and the instructors asking them whether or not to put shoes back on him. =] 

I had someone offer me $3,000 for him a few months back, but that was before I lowered his price. When I did lower it, I emailed her to let her know and she said she would come look, but then I never heard from her again. It didn't make sense that she was even looking for a pony as she had about 10 listed on dreamhorse for sale. Lol. 

The reason the people looked at him didn't like him is because he gets quick with riders that don't have a quiet seat and leg.


----------

